# Oriana - last time for a while



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

As I have posted previously, Oriana was entered the day she turned 6 months and again at the National 3 weeks later and managed to qualify both times in Novice B obedience. Well I felt almost obligated to enter her my own club's Specialty seeing I entered her the other two times. So yesterday she was entered - a little older and a little wiser as she turned 7 months on Wednesday. 
Well there are no cute stories this time. Oriana performed as well as I could ever expect a 7 month old to. She again qualified this time with a second place and a 189 1/2. Needless to say I am very proud of this special little girl. She is now sporting a CD with 2 placements. I could not have even dreamed this would be how it would go. She is now
Morninglo's Sunrise at Ambika CD


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

Congratulations!!! It's the special breed too! Goldens love to show off. GO ORIANA!!! 

(I wish I had gotten involved with obedience when my Maxine was young enough)


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Congratulations! Looks like a Father & Daughter both having bragging rights. Good Job!!


----------



## Thor0918 (Feb 28, 2008)

Yeah!!! Any recent pics?


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

Congrats Hank & Orianna! Wonderful for a 7 month old!!! wahhooooo


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

paula bedard said:


> Congratulations! Looks like a Father & Daughter both having bragging rights. Good Job!!


Yes indeed. I did not want to post on top of my daughter's brag so I could savor her's for a day and then add Oriana's.



Thor0918 said:


> Yeah!!! Any recent pics?


We are awaiting for photo from the National and also had one taken yesterday. I will update her photo in my sig line once I get them.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

You're a good Daddy! Congrat's to you both


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

Congrats!.
:worthless


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Congratulations to Oriana and Hank. A CD at 7 months is incredible; what a bright future this young lady possesses. May we have some new photos of her?


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Congratulations! I sound like a broken record!!!


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

Congrats Oriana! She is a little obedience prodigy


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Congratulations, Hank. That is SO exciting! Good girl, Oriana.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

way to go!!! She's going to be an awesome obedience dog!!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Way to go Oriana and Hank. She sounds like an amazing girl. Cant wait to see new pictures of her. I bet she is as pretty as she is smart.


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

If it wasn't for the jumping, I'd be worried that little girl would beat Jersey to the CDX! She's a little working machine, and SO much fun to watch!! Congrats again Dad!!

Julie and Jersey


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Congrats Hank and Oriana, great job! We need some new pictures!


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Wow, that is definitely something to be proud of.


----------



## lalala (May 3, 2008)

Congratulations Oriana! You are a super-girl


----------



## Rastadog (Oct 24, 2006)

*Hank , well done!*

Putting a cd on a 7 month old is very impressive. Having a good dog helps. Being a good trainer might be more important Good for both of you. What's your plan for training and showing now?


----------

